# Realtek help needed!



## Dean89 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I just brought Myself Asus Tuf gaming laptop and it won’t pick up the mic on my headset Razer Kraken Pro the one with 3.5 jack, in the device manager I have Realtek(R) Audio and Intel(R) Display Audio and also Nvidia Virtal Audio, for some reason when in sound manager the intergrated mic overcomes the headset mic, even if I try to set up the mic as “Headset” it’ll still be the intergrated mic, it’s really annoying.... I plug the headset into my old hp pavilion also win 10 and I get the pop up from Realtek saying it’s been dectected and the head works great... my new laptop the TUF I get nothing when plugging in the headset... I must say the hp also shows in the device manager “Realtek HD Device Manager” and the Asus shows “Realtek(R) Audio” are these the same thing or what? Rally annoying having spent £1299.00 on a laptop that can’t do what my £350 laptop can do.... please help me!!!


----------



## coonbro (Aug 20, 2018)

ya some  brands like gigabyte us e there own realtek  sound that's not the real  realtek  so to say  [its a realtek sound they programed or did the software for  ]    I had a giga board and learned this  and funny thing it was over the mic not working plug and play  kinda as your getting  -  it will work but you have to go in a set it up  [ I cant remember all that was involved  ]  once you do it should work from then on  unless you change it back to default

I had screen shots showing that  how the say gigabyte realtek   was not the realtek    .  i'll try to post that  if I did it up to show the difference

one off the top of my mind is   when you open the manager  at the bottom  the real realtek will show realtek   the motherboard branded realtek will have the motherboards brand name  where realtek would be normally

like seen from this




as you see one is the gigiabyte realtek sound  the other is a true all realtek sound   by realtek

all depends on how asus set there's up or how giga or who ever set there's up   to work with there own way of doing things  of features added over realtek's

my buddy and I seemd to spent a hr. jacking around to get the mic to work  on that old giga board  ..lol..


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, thing is I don’t have the Realtek hd Audio manager like the pictures you posted.


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

If you don't have the Realtek HD Audio Manager then that's likely pointing to your issue.

I would uninstall your audio drivers, download latest ones from the Asus website, and reinstall.

I see "Realtek Audio Driver " and "DTS Audio " drivers.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

This is what shows in the device manager


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

Yep. I would uninstall Realtek(R) Audio and download new ones from Asus.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ve tried to uninstall but it doesn’t unstall lol... goes through the hole process but it’s still there, even after restarting it just comes straight back :/


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

That's ok. It's Windows supplanting it's own driver.

If you've downloaded the drivers from Asus, install them.

There are 2 drivers you'll need "Realtek Audio Driver " and "DTS Audio".


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

I just don’t understand why the intergrated mic picks up over the headset mic even when trying to setup as “Headset Microphone” I go through the step by step guide and when it gets to doing the speaking bit where you read the sentence it’s coming from my intergrated mic on the laptop and not the headset mic, it’s so thrusting


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

Do you have the Realtek HD Audio Manager now?


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

No because Realtek(R) Audio is the same thing apprently! So I done everything uninstalled re installed and I don’t get “Realtek HD Audio” I get “Realtek(R) Audio” there’s got to be something I’m missing with the mic setup, because the sound comes through nicely, it’s just the intergrated mic and headset mic, there has to be somewhere you can switch them...


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

Can you show me the driver version in Device Manager for the Realtek(R) Audio?


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

It’s up to date, but how do I do that?


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

I might be wrong but I suspect that even though you have installed the drivers, Windows is still using it's own driver.

To fix this try the following (this is a mock up). You may need to restart your laptop after doing this.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Candor said:


> I might be wrong but I suspect that even though you have installed the drivers, Windows is still using it's own driver.
> 
> To fix this try the following (this is a mock up). You may need to restart your laptop after doing this.
> 
> View attachment 105749



Really appreciate the help bud, I’ll give this ago when I get home, so that’s your device manager? You also have the Realtek(R) Audio? Where as my older hp pavilion shows “Realtek HD Audio”


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

No I don't have that chipset. The picture is a mock-up I made in Photoshop of what I think you will see in your Device manager.

I thought a visual guide would be easier to understand rather than "go here - click there".


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

I just don’t get it, I’ve tried everything and it will just not pick up my headset mic but uses the intergrated mic even if I disable the intergrated mic it still picks it up when trying to setup as “head set” :/


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes but you need to follow my guide to select the right driver.

There's no point focusing on the mic problem. It's not going to work until it's using the right drivers. Period.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

But the headset is working the sound is coming through it, just the mic is not and only the intergrated mic is being picked up. I’ll give it ago later and let you know


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean89 said:


> But the headset is working the sound is coming through it, just the mic is not and only the intergrated mic is being picked up. I’ll give it ago later and let you know


Audio defaults through headsets when plugged in to the jack, even if basic Windows drivers are being used, the issue is Microphones won't, unless the correct driver and settings are used.


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

It doesn't matter if the headset is working. Trust me! Until the correct driver is loaded, you will still have the mic problem.

--------------------------------

Thank you Caring1.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

So what is the correct settings?? It’s a brand new laptop! Surly it should just work! All my drivers are installed updated, uninstalled, reinstalled I’ve gone round and round and round with this laptop!


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

All you have to do is follow my guide. I'm quite confident that it will work.

You can have multiple different drivers installed for the same device.

At the moment you have 2 different drivers installed for your Audio device.

1 - Realtek(R) Audio (Windows installed this driver)
2 - Realtek High Definition Audio (You installed this driver)

The problem is sometimes Windows will automatically select the driver it thinks is best. This can happen on any machine, even a brand new one.

The solution is to manually select the correct driver as shown in my guide in post #14.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thing is in my device manager, the thing that shows is the Realtek(R) Audio, not the Realtek HD Audio, on my HP I have the Realtek HD Audio, when I get home I’ll try what you suggested and see if I can get the “Realtek HD Audio”


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean89 said:


> Thanks for the reply, thing is I don’t have the Realtek hd Audio manager like the pictures you posted.



like I say , it is realtek hardware , but its modified by the board manufacture  and why it has there logo  and not realtek's logo   .

my giga board and getting the mic / headset  for gaming to work  was a challenge as well for some reason but a bit of trial and error in the settings  finally  got it working   the 3ed time . the first 2 times we got it working as soon as you left the game or shut down or unplugged the mic  it reverted back to not working and had to set it up over and over  to make it work   , the we did something  [what it was I cant remember ]  got it working full time when as needed with out going back over settings 

man it was crazy and stupid     

another thing  I cant recall is  if you got the motherboard branded realtek   . if you use the ''realtek''  drivers   outside the ones the motherboards support page offers  you may loos features  added in by the motherboard maker     [[ I guess that's why you eather get a board with a real realtek   or the realtek  under the asus , msi, giga, asrock , ect ... brand name  like I showed at the bottom of the manager .

google that asus model around with cant get mic / head set to work and see if any forums posted the same like issue and maybe show a resolve ? 

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id...mbined-audio-mic-slot-asus-gaming-laptop.html

I'm sure you did this ?

*External earphone (microphone ) losts its function*

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1015070/

this guy  seems to of had to buy a adaptor ??

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...dio-Jack-in-GL502-Problem-Headset-not-Working


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 21, 2018)

Your OEM laptop had preinstalled Realtek UAD driver.
Check here:
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh man this is mind blowing, I may even just send this back and stick with my clapped out hp pavilion, this is doing my nut in and I’m £1299.00 out of pocket, I thought it was just going to be plug and plug as my old out dated hp.... but thanks guys really appreciate all the help, I’ll go over it again when I get home.



alanfox2000 said:


> Your OEM laptop had preinstalled Realtek UAD driver.
> Check here:
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver



Sorry dude but what is this?


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

Just follow my instructions in post #14.

This is a minor problem that is easily fixed...if you do it right.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> like I say , it is realtek hardware , but its modified by the board manufacture  and why it has there logo  and not realtek's logo   .
> 
> my giga board and getting the mic / headset  for gaming to work  was a challenge as well for some reason but a bit of trial and error in the settings  finally  got it working   the 3ed time . the first 2 times we got it working as soon as you left the game or shut down or unplugged the mic  it reverted back to not working and had to set it up over and over  to make it work   , the we did something  [what it was I cant remember ]  got it working full time when as needed with out going back over settings
> 
> ...



Cheers bud, the “External earphone lost its function” bit is not helpful at all lol, all it states is make sure you have your heads plugged into the correct hole lol....



Candor said:


> Just follow my instructions in post #14.
> 
> This is a minor problem that is easily fixed...if you do it right.



Will do when home and I’ll let you know.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Your OEM laptop had preinstalled Realtek UAD driver.
> Check here:
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver




looking at what you said  at asus support  that one model  don't claim realtek   and don't match the rev #'s of the other 2     also a higher rev # with a older date ? [???]

what I'm saying is there using realtek  chipsets  but that one maybe a asus modified  for extra options 

https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS-TUF-Gaming-FX504/HelpDesk_Download/

https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS-TUF-Gaming-FX504/HelpDesk_Download/


I do know when I buy a board I look at thgis now  before I buy    to see if the manager shows realtek  or the motherboards brand  name    and avoid the one s that don't have realtek  .   [also seemed like my old asus 990fx sabertooth was a asus realtek  and I had to fight the set up with it as like I did wioth the gigabyte  I had .  

this board has the realtek brand name on it and it was just plug it in a settings bubble popped up from the audio manager icon   click in the activate thing and it worked   with out having to fish around to get it to  as with the asus and giga .

sorry I'm not better help but I seen this issue post and first thing that popped in to my mind was that darn gigabyte board i had ,and how it did this  crap .


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean89 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just brought Myself Asus Tuf gaming laptop and it won’t pick up the mic on my headset Razer Kraken Pro the one with 3.5 jack, in the device manager I have Realtek(R) Audio and Intel(R) Display Audio and also Nvidia Virtal Audio, for some reason when in sound manager the intergrated mic overcomes the headset mic, even if I try to set up the mic as “Headset” it’ll still be the intergrated mic, it’s really annoying.... I plug the headset into my old hp pavilion also win 10 and I get the pop up from Realtek saying it’s been dectected and the head works great... my new laptop the TUF I get nothing when plugging in the headset... I must say the hp also shows in the device manager “Realtek HD Device Manager” and the Asus shows “Realtek(R) Audio” are these the same thing or what? Rally annoying having spent £1299.00 on a laptop that can’t do what my £350 laptop can do.... please help me!!!



what is the exact model of the ASUS TUF Gaming laptop, Dean89?  there are at least 3 kinds of Tuf gaming FX504 laptops listed on ASUS site > FX504GD, FX504GE & FX504GM.  Use Speccy & look at the motherboard section of that tool to determine model of the ASUS laptop.

here is an ASUS version of Realtek HD Audio manager used on an ASUS motherboard - don't know if ASUS laptops use it (this is only used with traditional Realtek HDA drivers and not the newer Realtek UAD drivers)


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> looking at what you said  at asus support  that one model  don't claim realtek   and don't match the rev #'s of the other 2     also a higher rev # with a older date ? [???]
> 
> what I'm saying is there using realtek  chipsets  but that one maybe a asus modified  for extra options
> 
> ...



That’s what it is then, my old hp pavilion has the “Realtek HD Audio” in the device manager and when I plug the headset into that I get the pop up etc, where as this fantastic “gaming laptop” has “Realtek(R) Audio” and has nothing pop up etc when the headset is plugged in.... great!



erpguy53 said:


> what is the exact model of the ASUS TUF Gaming laptop, Dean89?  there are at least 3 kinds of Tuf gaming FX504 laptops listed on ASUS site > FX504GD, FX504GE & FX504GM.  Use Speccy & look at the motherboard section of that tool to determine model of the ASUS laptop.
> 
> here is an ASUS version of Realtek HD Audio manager used on an ASUS motherboard - don't know if ASUS laptops use it (this is only used with traditional Realtek HDA drivers and not the newer Realtek UAD drivers)
> 
> View attachment 105765



It’s an Asus FX504GM-EN151T

Yer I have no Audio Manager on this, just the general right click the speaker In the bottom right corner to bring up the playback/recording device bit.


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Your OEM laptop had preinstalled Realtek UAD driver.
> Check here:
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver



no alanfox2000.  only FX504GM use Realtek UAD drivers.  FX504GD & FX504GE use traditional Realtek HDA (nonUAD) drivers as I checked myself from ASUS



Dean89 said:


> It’s an Asus FX504GM-EN151T
> 
> Yer I have no Audio Manager on this, just the general right click the speaker In the bottom right corner to bring up the playback/recording device bit.



ok.  you need to download the Realtek Audio Console UWP app from MS store, which functions similar to the Realtek HD Audio Manager (I'll mention the link to it in a later post)


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

He's already got the drivers installed. He just needs to manually enable the correct driver in the Device Manager.

Once this is done and he restarts his laptop, the Realtek HD Audio Manager should also be present.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> no alanfox2000.  only FX504GM use Realtek UAD drivers.  FX504GD & FX504GE use traditional Realtek HDA (nonUAD) drivers as I checked myself from ASUS



It’s an FX504GM-EN151T bud


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 21, 2018)

hold up guys - (wow posts are coming in quickly)


Candor said:


> He's already got the drivers installed. He just needs to manually enable the correct driver in the Device Manager.
> 
> Once this is done and he restarts his laptop, the Realtek HD Audio Manager should also be present.



he needs to get the Realtek audio console app from MS store which is a separate download; this will function like the Realtek HD Audio manager


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Candor said:


> He's already got the drivers installed. He just needs to manually enable the correct driver in the Device Manager.
> 
> Once this is done and he restarts his laptop, the Realtek HD Audio Manager should also be present.


Man I hope your right, I’m eager to try this when I get home!


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 21, 2018)

he will get this instead (this is what I had on an old HP computer using Realtek UAD drivers - I had v8459 using Win10 x64 v1709)
Realtek Audio Console UWP app is used instead of the classic Realtek HD Audio Manager app


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 21, 2018)

Device Manager show:
realtek high definition audio - Legacy HDA Dirver
Realtek Audio - UAD Driver


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Device Manager show:
> realtek high definition audio - Legacy HDA Dirver
> Realtek Audio - UAD Driver



My device manager shows the below pictures 



erpguy53 said:


> he will get this instead (this is what I had on an old HP computer using Realtek UAD drivers - I had v8459 using Win10 x64 v1709)
> Realtek Audio Console UWP app is used instead of the classic Realtek HD Audio Manager app
> 
> View attachment 105766



So will this then pick up my headset mic instead of my intergrated mic? God all I want do is use my headset on my new “Gaming Laptop” -.-


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2018)

What is your driver version?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 21, 2018)

So I am not wrong. You can use Legacy HDA driver or UAD driver(win10). 
No matter what your motherboards is if it has realtek audio chips.

If you want HDA, you need to uninstall UAD Driver.
If you want UAD, you need to uninstall HDA Driver.
UAD: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
HDA:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/aa1pdf60d1ipd14/8480_FF00_PG467_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

that manual sure is a jim dandy    not one bit of the audio covered.   asus   never ceases to amaze me and why my ''last'' 3 asus's were my last. 

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...5.1244140184.1534870855-1654681230.1534870855

#5 -- headphone/hedset / mic jack

this port allows you to connect amplified  speakers or headphones .
you can also use this port to connect your headset  or an external mic .

now you hate to think you could use eather a head phone as is or a mic as is, but not combined ? ..lol...
and that's it   not a drop more on the audio  used and how to  or anything ,wow.  

funny what few reviews of the 504's don't even review any of the audio  outside that its got built in speakers and they speak .

I was looking to see if you could disable the on board mic  and see if it will force detect the one you plug in ?

like here its put the same way

On the left side, you get two USB 3.0 Type-A ports in addition to a single USB 2.0 Type-A port, an HDMI output, an Ethernet jack,----   '' and an audio port that you can use for either microphone input or headphone/speaker output...''

https://www.pcmag.com/review/362206/asus-tuf-gaming-fx504g

now I did see one guy  use headphones but his used the hdmi port    maybe its set to do audio [head /mic/  ] through the hdmi   or maybe have to disable it to get it through the 3.5mm port ?


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> that manual sure is a jim dandy    not one bit of the audio covered.   asus   never ceases to amaze me and why my ''last'' 3 asus's were my last.
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...5.1244140184.1534870855-1654681230.1534870855
> 
> ...



So your saying it can’t be used as a “Headset with mic option” now?


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

????? --   that's how it reads don't you think ?   it don't state as a combo ?     thing is even asus don't cover it in any way  other then its got a jack  for something to be used .    if it was like that it would be pretty cheap of them   a headphone /mic combo is pretty common place  and poplar with just about any online gamer  .  like me I think that's a no brainer goof proof plug and play item  

then like I said that giga board I had was a trick to make it work  fully correctly.   and why I now avoid motherboard branded realtek  audio .  maybe getting to the point you cant anymore  its all about there added gimmickware   to fight through  when all a guy needs is the base realtek branded realtyek device  like you claim your hp got and works as expected plug and play  plug it in see the pop up , click to get going and be going   - [ opinion] 

I cant find any help  looking over a lot of forums stuff on like issue   , sorry man  . wish I was better help


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> ????? --   that's how it reads don't you think ?   it don't state as a combo ?     thing is even asus don't cover it in any way  other then its got a jack  for something to be used .    if it was like that it would be pretty cheap of them   a headphone /mic combo is pretty common place  and poplar with just about any online gamer  .  like me I think that's a no brainer goof proof plug and play item
> 
> then like I said that giga board I had was a trick to make it work  fully correctly.   and why I now avoid motherboard branded realtek  audio .  maybe getting to the point you cant anymore  its all about there added gimmickware   to fight through  when all a guy needs is the base realtek branded realtyek device  like you claim your hp got and works as expected plug and play  plug it in see the pop up , click to get going and be going   - [ opinion]
> 
> I cant find any help  looking over a lot of forums stuff on like issue   , sorry man  . wish I was better help



Surly they wouldn’t go through all that advertisement etc of a new wave of gaming laptop “TUF” etc and not have this a combo headset pirt lol.... it’s kinda a gamer breaker communication and a headset lol


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

''Surly they wouldn’t go through all that advertisement etc of a new wave of gaming laptop “TUF” etc''

it works I feel for there sabertooth ''tuf''   [tuf luck for me ]    all I seemed to of got was asus saberteeth  sunk in to my billfold  ,  like I said around here asus never again . even my buddy was a full blown asus fanboy and he went with another brands with his last build   [first time ever for him ]

dude its all about sales hype gimmicks  and RGB lighting that's todays strong selling points   . quality support and service / reliability  are in the back seat .  all my computer gaming and building  enthusiasm  is pretty well gone  .   its nothing but a cheap gimmicked up money grab at best     then add that malware service called win-10 on top  if you want any full support of anything  .  I pretty much done for  once  this stuff I'm running now is done for .  


all I can say is keep pounding the settings  till you luck up   -  that's how it went with that gigabyte    it took some doing but it got right and worked as it should of had from the get go ..   even my buddy that helpe on that said it was stupid est thing he seen for getting the  mic to work with the headphone  [it was a logitec  gaming  headphone/mic  ]   like this asrock board with a real realtek audio and manager   you plug it in get that pop up click on it and it fully works from then on   , zip zap pow  good to go  nothing fancy to do

I was reading user reviews like from newegg and amazon and lots of complaints on slow ,  and the screen quality, touch pad,  but not one thing about not being able to use the headphones/ mic or just a mic.?

maybe the amount of bad reviews could mean a lot of lemons  ?   maybe you got the unlucky one with a bad port or something ?  

https://www.amazon.com/Gaming-i7-87...e=all_reviews&pageNumber=1#reviews-filter-bar

https://www.amazon.com/8th-Gen-i5-8...07BP9QG2J/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


maybe try that amazon Q&A thing and ask it about the headphone / mic  maybe one of them users got the key to make it work and reply ?


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> ''Surly they wouldn’t go through all that advertisement etc of a new wave of gaming laptop “TUF” etc''
> 
> it works I feel for there sabertooth ''tuf''   [tuf luck for me ]    all I seemed to of got was asus saberteeth  sunk in to my billfold  ,  like I said around here asus never again . even my buddy was a full blown asus fanboy and he went with another brands with his last build   [first time ever for him ]
> 
> ...



Ah man, your making want to march this thing straight back to the shop for a refund -.- ffs all I want is my mic to f*^%#*g work lol....


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

lol... don't ever think I never get any of that stuff  and never get pissed .    I got a junk box full  of tear stained hardware

heck if you can march back in to the store then bring your headphones and that hp and show them  in person and let them make it [asus ] work as expected ....


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Candor said:


> I might be wrong but I suspect that even though you have installed the drivers, Windows is still using it's own driver.
> 
> To fix this try the following (this is a mock up). You may need to restart your laptop after doing this.
> 
> View attachment 105749



So I’ve finally got in, booted up, tried this, AND ITS WORKING SPOT ON OMFG IM SO FUCKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!! I just want to say thank you so much guys for all the help and opinions and everything, thank you guys!!!! And thank you Candor!!!!!!!



coonbro said:


> lol... don't ever think I never get any of that stuff  and never get pissed .    I got a junk box full  of tear stained hardware
> 
> heck if you can march back in to the store then bring your headphones and that hp and show them  in person and let them make it [asus ] work as expected ....



It’s working!!!!!! I started with what Condor said, and it’s spot on!!!!!!!


----------



## coonbro (Aug 21, 2018)

good deal give him a thumbs up  ..    when you shut down or unplug the jack  will it stay or will you have to go back and do it everytime

''I might be wrong but I suspect that even though you have installed the drivers, Windows is still using it's own driver''

I guess I overlooked that malware service called win- 10  I did see a lot of posts on it with this as well  .  win-10 tends to do as it wants not as you need

maybe Microsoft will not override your settings and driver used everytime you use it ,  thats 10 for ya.


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 21, 2018)

coonbro said:


> good deal give him a thumbs up  ..    when you shut down or unplug the jack  will it stay or will you have to go back and do it everytime
> 
> ''I might be wrong but I suspect that even though you have installed the drivers, Windows is still using it's own driver''
> 
> ...



All checked if I restart then plug them in it’s all good!!!!!!! If I don’t plug them in then the laptop speakers/intergrated mic works, happy f**king days!!!


----------



## Candor (Aug 22, 2018)

I knew it would work!


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 24, 2018)

coonbro said:


> ya some  brands like gigabyte us e there own realtek  sound that's not the real  realtek  so to say  [its a realtek sound they programed or did the software for  ]    I had a giga board and learned this  and funny thing it was over the mic not working plug and play  kinda as your getting  -  it will work but you have to go in a set it up  [ I cant remember all that was involved  ]  once you do it should work from then on  unless you change it back to default
> 
> I had screen shots showing that  how the say gigabyte realtek   was not the realtek    .  i'll try to post that  if I did it up to show the difference
> 
> ...



here's what the modern version of the Realtek HD Audio Manager looked liked like with a modern Gigabyte non-gaming budget board that I got several months ago (with a Gigabyte OEM look) [and using Realtek HDA drivers from late 2015 & newer]:


----------



## coonbro (Aug 24, 2018)

ya. thats gigabyte branded       . its reltec ,but  has ''improvement's ''  by giga.   realtek should have realtek instead of gigabyte as the logo  [opinion]  anyway that's what lesson I learned  form my gigabyte board with its gigabyte branded realtek audo..   my latest boards all have realtek  brand  logo's now  not a motherboards manufactures brand /logo.. not giga not asus not MSI just all realtek..

maybe wrong but that's what I seen  back then with my gigabyte aand then my ''last'' asus as well

like from thjis review of a x299 board its real tek not a asrock branded for example 

https://www.anandtech.com/show/11823/asrock-x299-taichi-motherboard-review-skylake-x/3

same with the z370/ all realtek

https://www.anandtech.com/show/12706/asrock-z370-taichi-motherboard-review/3

notice it is the real realtek pop up screen not a fancy looking modified as yours still today on a latest board ?

any way as long as it works foir you that's all that matters in the end


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 29, 2018)

yup.  and when I switch from using traditional Realtek HDA driver to the newer Realtek UAD driver on my Gigabyte board and then install Realtek audio console from Microsoft store, I get this kind of Realtek UWP control panel (gigabyte style) instead of the regular Realtek Audio Console for UAD driver:





btw, original HDA (nonUAD) Realtek driver for my Gigabyte board was 6.0.1.7457 from early 2015, which still produced the modern gigabyte look for the Realtek HD Audio manager app (and using the RtkNGUI64.exe file instead of the RAVCpl64.exe file - I can tell which exe file is loaded at startup by looking in Task Manager and clicking on either Processes or Details tab)


----------



## coonbro (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't know ?    there all realtek chips used but the chips say gigabyte get are reprogramed to promote gigabytes branding and any added on gigabyte features/ hype / burned in permanently' to the chip . the realtek drivers will work but through  giga's ''improved''  fancy interface.  

weather good or bad  I just now avoid non realtek interfaced branded  boards  [that's getting hard to do  ]   then with using that malware service called win-10  no telling what else is going on under your nose  

''then install Realtek audio console from Microsoft store'' ???what ,really ?


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 10, 2018)

well I get this "normal" Realtek audio console app from the MS store after removing the Realtek HDA drivers and installing the Realtek UAD drivers from a friend's ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 board using Realtek ALC887 audio chipset (no ASUS branding on the Realtek audio console UWP app, unlike with the traditional Realtek HDA drivers which produced an ASUS brand Realtek HD Audio manager app) - running Win10 Pro RS4 (v1803)


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 10, 2018)

Well I'm a little late to the party with my suggestions but your last screen shot is exactly where I was going. It has Jack reassignment which is where you are just assign your mic to the appropriate jack.


----------



## Candor (Sep 11, 2018)

UAD or HDA, either option would have worked. Since the OP had already installed HDA drivers, I just wanted to keep him going down that path rather than changing to UAD drivers because he was getting to the point where he thought his laptop was faulty.  Anyway, he's happy


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 12, 2018)

actually Candor, the OP (Dean89) is using an ASUS FX504GM laptop, which came pre-installed with UAD drivers (the ASUS support site lists the 8396 UAD driver which is 21Mb in size for that model; the ASUS FX504GD & FX504GE models have the 8443 HDA driver listed which is 178Mb in size).  though his old HP laptop used the traditional HDA driver.

if OP's ASUS laptop can handle either HDA or UAD driver, so be it.  I use UAD drivers on newer PCs or motherboards that run Win10 v1803 and HDA drivers on older machines that run older versions of Windows.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 12, 2018)

check this out   from erp-ster7n post

https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/24364-latest-realtek-audio-codecs/?page=21


lot of pages there to review for any  useful info


----------



## Candor (Sep 13, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> actually Candor, the OP (Dean89) is using an ASUS FX504GM laptop, which came pre-installed with UAD drivers (the ASUS support site lists the 8396 UAD driver which is 21Mb in size for that model; the ASUS FX504GD & FX504GE models have the 8443 HDA driver listed which is 178Mb in size).  though his old HP laptop used the traditional HDA driver.
> 
> if OP's ASUS laptop can handle either HDA or UAD driver, so be it.  I use UAD drivers on newer PCs or motherboards that run Win10 v1803 and HDA drivers on older machines that run older versions of Windows.



Yes I'm aware of that, but he had already uninstalled the UAD audio drivers and installed the HDA drivers. As I said, I just wanted to keep him going down that path rather than confusing the matter more.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 21, 2018)

here's a mordernized Realtek HD Audio Manager app with a Hewlett-Packard [HP] logo on it used on some HP computers (including mine when I modded an INF file and installed the Realtek HDA driver using the modded INF file) - this one normally gets installed on HP computers made in 2014 and later


----------

